

CloudFlare CDN over https down - iantaylorq
https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/require.js/2.1.1/require.min.js

======
xxdesmus
CloudFlare absolutely is not down. Sounds like a specific issue impacting
where you're located. Please provide the output of:

1.) [http://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-cgi/trace](http://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-
cgi/trace) 2.) [https://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-
cgi/trace](https://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-cgi/trace) 3.) A traceroute to
ajax.cloudflare.com

------
JeremyMorgan
that sucks. I love the idea/theory behind CloudFlare, but it just seems like
they aren't where they need to be yet. I have tried to use them on high
traffic sites a couple times and didn't have luck.

Hoping they can iron this stuff out, because it's a great idea.

~~~
kordless
The problem is that our infra is centralized in places. We'll get it right
soon.

------
iantaylorq
non-secure seems to be fine:

[http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/jquery/2.0.3/jquery.js](http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/jquery/2.0.3/jquery.js)

